# Backup Camera - Wireless



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I was shopping at Sams last week and saw the Peak wireless backup cameras on clearance for 69 bux. I could not pass that up.

So, I get home, and thinking I will mount it outside, and run the cable over the top and mount the antenna near the AC unit. This is the one that has about 15 feet of wiring to the transmitter with the antenna.

I got to thinking some more, and decided to mount it inside the back window in the rear kitchen. It was a little tricky, but what I did was run the cable up behind the microwave, then through the roof and through the A/C unit to the light at the bathroom door. The transmitter will actually be right above the light in the roof.

I already tested the signal, and it was good at that point, but was weak at the rear of the camper. I am pulling 12 volts from the A/C units supply, and am installing a switch to switch it on and off. What I intend to do is leave it on when traveling, so I can see what is behind me, and also help me to back into a campsite. When I get to the site, just switch it off.

As for the LCD screen, I am using the lighter plug for now, but may hardwire it in to get rid of the wiring.

I will let you know how it all works next trip. I know the wireless cams have a bad reputation, but I did not want to do all the hardwiring and extra plugs involved with that.

So far, the picture is great, but not road tested yet.

C


----------



## jlm1216819 (Mar 10, 2009)

I purchased this same cam from Sam's on clearance as well... I mounted mine to the license plate... I then added some extra wire to the cable from the camera and mounted the transmitter under my propane tank cover.... I pulled the cable right along the frame rail and cable tied it under the camper... I wired the power to my battery switch right there as well... I am using mine for the same purpose, to leave on while I am driving... Now when I put the camper back in storage, I just turn off the battery disconnect and that turns off the cam.... I road tested mine and it works great... The signal flashes every so often, I am guessing interference, but 95% of the time it is a perfect picture... Worked great for me, hopefully it will for you as well....

Good Luck...


----------



## kycamper (Jun 1, 2008)

jlm1216819 said:


> I purchased this same cam from Sam's on clearance as well... I mounted mine to the license plate... I then added some extra wire to the cable from the camera and mounted the transmitter under my propane tank cover.... I pulled the cable right along the frame rail and cable tied it under the camper... I wired the power to my battery switch right there as well... I am using mine for the same purpose, to leave on while I am driving... Now when I put the camper back in storage, I just turn off the battery disconnect and that turns off the cam.... I road tested mine and it works great... The signal flashes every so often, I am guessing interference, but 95% of the time it is a perfect picture... Worked great for me, hopefully it will for you as well....
> 
> Good Luck...


I had seen a quote that if you leave the camera on all the time, it will not last long. I am going to wire mine to the tail light, and then turn the lights on when I need the camera-I do not know how well it will work, but I will try it. If I do not like it, I will leave the running lights on.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Ok, I am finished with my wireless camera project, and I must say I am pleased.

First, I mounted the camera in the back window, that way, the lense stays clean in rain.










Since I wanted the antenna as close to the truck cab as possible, I ran the cable up behind the microwave, and thru the roof to the light in front of the AC unit. I then mounted the little antenna box there in the space between the ceiling and the roof. I got power from the AC unit 12 volt supply.










I installed a switch with an annoying blue light (so I will not forget it is on) in the light fixture. Before asking why I did not pull power from the light, remember, the light has no power when the main switch above the door is off. Do not ask me how I know this.


















I then went to the cab of the truck, and started figuring (Jethro Bodine would call it "cipherin") After signifcant smoke about my head, I proceeded to fashion a bracket to fit into this useless hole under the A/C control.










It came out somewhat like this.










After mounting the monitor, I had a simple, yet removable screen with no holes drilled in my dash.










Now, for the kicker! I was rummaging through all of my collection of junk over the years, and came across an old X10 2.4 ghz wireless camera than runs on 4 AA batteries. I could not believe it when I powered it up, and the Peak monitor had a picture! Now, I have a portable cam to set on the bumper to hook up with....at no extra cost! 
How is that for cool...


















Now I can hook up without waking the DW in the am.....then after breakfast, we are ready to go...

And it all works great!

On to the next project, replacing all my valve stems with steel ones for my new TST tire pressure monitor I am ordering tuesday.

C


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Compulynx said:


> Ok, I am finished with my wireless camera project, and I must say I am pleased.
> 
> First, I mounted the camera in the back window, that way, the lense stays clean in rain.
> 
> ...


I hope you all have learned a valuable lesson from this.

Always include pictures!

Thanks,
Brian

PS. I'm just jualous.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Nice Work. Would this make a good fathers day gift?What is the price range on this camera?
I have a Sam's Club 10 minutes from our home.
I know Bill and I worry about backing up.
Maybe I would even learn to do tow with this gaget








Jan


----------



## muttbike (Apr 27, 2009)

Two different Sams Clubs in metro Denver, two different prices. Highlands Ranch area was the best at $50 for each unit. They had six boxes on the clearance rack. Southlands in Aurora had them at $79 each.

I installed mine in the my Tundra yesterday (I don't have the Outback yet) and it's working great. Very nice little setup. One additional feature is an inverted graduated "V" you can turn on the monitor. I'll be very useful for hooking up the TT.

JR


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

muttbike said:


> Two different Sams Clubs in metro Denver, two different prices. Highlands Ranch area was the best at $50 for each unit. They had six boxes on the clearance rack. Southlands in Aurora had them at $79 each.
> 
> I installed mine in the my Tundra yesterday (I don't have the Outback yet) and it's working great. Very nice little setup. One additional feature is an inverted graduated "V" you can turn on the monitor. I'll be very useful for hooking up the TT.
> 
> JR


 Thanks for the info. I like the idea of 2, one for truck and camper for that price.
jan


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I wondered how good that camera was. I nearly bought it too!
Thanks for the nice write up, and pics. Very well done.

I also use the same cam (your second one) that I use in the home. Works great!
Maybe I'll go back to Sam's and see if there are any left....


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

No Sam's club within 100 miles of where I live so will have to look on line.


----------

